# Questions on Coyote Hunting



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Between me and my friend we probably have 100 acres of solid woods peiced out here in sandusky county....almost every bit of woods this past year we've seen/heard coyote and know they are there.
I am wondering whats a good call to bring them in and also is it better to be on the ground or up in a stand?? Can you bait them in??? Also does time matter or anytime after dark?? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If you are hunting from an elevated stand be sure it is well camouflaged so it reduces your silhouette. As for calls, any small mammal in distress generally does the job. This time of year, rabbit and fawn distress are my go to calls.

Huntinbull


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

As huntinbull said fawn distress can be great this time of year. Also might want to try a pup distress or howl


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

check your pm's,


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

My bible sorta speak. Everything you wanna know & then some. Free downloads, make your own caller for cheal. just a great site.

http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Varmint al is the way to go I downloaded some of the calls and my cell phone and just use it to call with. I have 14 since 01/01.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Another great thing about Varmint Als website is that he has alot of great info on the 17HMR in there.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was just listening to a Cincinatti radio station and they had a caller who reported that they had a pack of 7-10 yotes actively hunting around a golf course down there...I couldnt get that lucky to see that many of them even if I did I dont think I could work the bolt on a rifle that fast


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

We had 4 or so howling here last Sunday after we cut the hay down.....Rich


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

RichsFishin said:


> We had 4 or so howling here last Sunday after we cut the hay down.....Rich


Get that .223 out by the pool and send love songs to those dogs. You should be able to smack them in that south swale. I've stopped the lake fishing the last couple weeks, get in touch having a blast on the river/bay. My thoughts are out to you and your family on the lost of your dad. Let's go fishing!!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Did I mention I got a new Mossberg 500 camo 20 gauge for close shots....P/M me your # again Slip..........Thanks..............Rich


----------

